# iwrestledabearonce



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Reeeeeeeeally can't wait for the new album. New songs sound awesome plus the sing is so hot!






Not to everybodies taste granted but still very technical music.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ive heard of these guys, need to check out more!


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

headache inducing bilge - that is not music


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

hulla the hulla said:


> headache inducing bilge - that is not music


not heard of dillinger escape plan then?.......


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

hulla the hulla said:


> headache inducing bilge - that is not music


Oh dear........ :lol:


----------

